# Social Phobia Group-Ft. Myers, FL



## ljw67 (Sep 8, 2012)

I just started a Social Phobia Anonymous group in the Ft. Myers area with a couple other people. The group is based on the 12 steps of SPA. Please message me if you would like to attend this group. The format will be structured but the atmosphere safe, supporting, and unpressured.


----------



## mumseyfarr (Jan 7, 2013)

ljw67 said:


> I just started a Social Phobia Anonymous group in the Ft. Myers area with a couple other people. The group is based on the 12 steps of SPA. Please message me if you would like to attend this group. The format will be structured but the atmosphere safe, supporting, and unpressured.


My 24 year old son who has social anxiety is thinking of moving in with us in Bonita Springs. He wants to join a support group so I am checking on it for him. Can you give me any information?
Thanks.


----------



## mumseyfarr (Jan 7, 2013)

*Social anxiety support group*

My son has just moved to our home in Bonita Springs. He is looking for a support group. Is yours active? Please let me know asap. Thank you.


----------



## StarkWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

*Interest in you social anxiety club in fort myers*

Hello I am interested in your social anxiety club. Please private message me.


----------

